# Any way to remove Plastisol from denim?



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Anytime I make a mistake with a plastisol design on a T shirt I just throw it away or use it as a test shirt. However soon I will be putting designs on denim vest. Since they cost a lot more than a T shirt I was wondering if there is any way to remove a design that does not come out right?

I assume not, as I don't see how you could get it all off without damaging the denim. But I figured I'd ask here just in case there is a way to do that. So, anyone know if you can? Thanks much.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Maybe try plastisolve? A regular blow out gun would probably tear up the denim unless you could turn the pressure down enough. If i was in your boat i would experiment with acetone on an old pair of jeans....


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay, thanks for the tips.


----------



## TheNo1Studda (May 15, 2015)

Acetone or mineral spirits.


----------

